# A slightly nutty question perhaps...



## ts250girl (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi all,

I am brand new to model train ownership but I have been drooling over HO trains for about 25 years. I just bought my first train tonight (if I don't count the plastic HO under-the-tree setup I bought for $12 at a grocery store several Christmases ago, but that one is long gone). I have no track whatsoever, and will be building a layout from scratch... Anyway, my question is:

Are there any issues in using live plants for an HO layout? I mean, there are dwarf species of grasses/mosses, and Bonsai trees that would be just about the right size so I thought one could make a great looking setup with live trees, and maybe even a small water feature with live critters of some sort. I know moisture might be an issue near electricity and all, but I could isolate it well enough to where it would not pose any danger. Also I thought of moisture corroding the trains, but I intend to keep them stored away from the layout. Maintenance of the plants is not an issue, it is one of my hobbies 

Can anyone think of any other potential issues or should I go for it?

Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Most people have the need to create a layout. In reality all you need is a table. If you want nature then by ball means introduce it. Some members have this craving for actual water. I had an old house and prefer that water stays outside. Just try to have a table with a simple setup and add your plants. See how it works. Overall G scale is best suited for the elements of nature, some are garden railways.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

ts250girl---go for it, and welcome to the forum! You've got enough sense to understand water and electricity don't mix, so you also understand water and soluable layout materials don't, either. Since soil has to be changed occasionally to keep plants healthy, you may want to put down a layer or two of foam and build your layout on top of it: that would allow you to excavate a hole and fill it with soil. Your plants drying out and needing light would be the other issues I'd consider---with a nominal amount of soil, they might need frequent watering. Look at tankist's thread (http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1785) on layout construction for inspiration. Where he builds mountains, you install ponds and bogs!:laugh::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmmm an indoor terrarium with trains running through. Have a plant work train hauling flowers around.
Cool, some real Bonsai trees too. (you will need more then one) 

I think it's a great ideal. If you do it stick around and post progress pictures.
Plants no problem. Water might be.


What I am wondering is what kind of "critters" :laugh: will you have running 
around?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd go for live gerbils. They're desert critters, so they don't need much water. Get 'em some caps and suspenders and they'd make perfect brakemen! :laugh:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey there TS,
i don't see anything nutty in that question, seems perfectly doable if matter of separating irrigation and electricity is taken care off. 

and i actually might do that as well (always wanted a banzai ) 
although i will also need to make the trees removable to get the to light or install quartz lighting in my garage :laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nah....just drill holes in your ceiling, remount the table to go straight up so the plants rise into the holes like recessed lighting fixtures. *L* Then heat and illuminate the area above your garage so the plants are happy.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Nah....just drill holes in your ceiling, remount the table to go straight up so the plants rise into the holes like recessed lighting fixtures. *L* Then heat and illuminate the area above your garage so the plants are happy.


ts250girl, look above for example of "slightly nutty".
Reck, dude, today you simply outdid yourself, LOL
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*takes a modest bow*....thankya very much, Anton!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

ts250girl, tankist and I are part of the select few on this site that do not ride tricycles. Our tracks have two rails, not 3!


----------

